# Maximus/Rampage volt mods



## Wile E (May 16, 2008)

Anybody have any info on this? I'd like to just vmod my board, and bypass fiddling with voltage in the BIOS. Post the info here, and I'll transfer it to this post. If it applies to the Rampage, I'll have title edited as well.

*Vdroop pencil mod*


> Have a problem to keep your Vcore voltage stablized or want to get more extra Mhz out of your Maximus Formula?
> 
> Then you can do this Vdroop pencil mod.
> *** beware: do this at your own risk ***
> ...



Source: Pure Overclock forums


----------



## mrw1986 (May 16, 2008)

http://forums.pureoverclock.com/showpost.php?p=11284&postcount=55


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2008)

Thanks mrw. Adding to first post. I still would like to find mods for all the other voltages as well. Like core dimm, nb, and whatever else can be dug up. Especially VTT tho. I don't see any provisions to adjust it in my BIOS, unless it's just named something different than what I am looking for.


----------

